# Hauling a Trailer without a License Plate



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

I don't know about Kansas, but in Alabama you can haul 'in-state' without a plate. However, if I were to cross the border into Tennessee, and a cop saw my 'Bama plates on the truck but none on the trailer, I'd get a ticket. I suggest you place a call to the Kansas Highway Patrol and ask. Always better to know and be safe rather than guess and be sorry.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Ditto every word @Change. Said.

I don't need trailer plates to haul intrA-state within Tennessee.

I DO need trailer plates to haul inter-state, anywhere outside Tennessee.

Call your Kansas state highway patrol or your local DMV and do it before this weekend. There isn't a horse show or a trail ride worth getting a ticket + a big fine because you were anxious:smile:


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

Call the DMV and ask. In many states, hauling without a plate or with the wrong plate (putting another trailer's plate on your trailer) is a huge fine.


----------



## elkdog (Nov 28, 2016)

I have several friends in law enforcement. They HATE to pull a horse trailer over. Sad but true. If for any reason they have to take the driver to jail, they have to take care of the horses. 
DO NOT put fake plates on it. That is a misdemeanor. Failure to register is an infraction and a small ticket. A similar thing happened when I bought my 4 horse. I towed it a month or so before I could get the plates with no problems. 
That reminds me: I have to renew the hay trailer!!!


----------



## mred (Jan 7, 2015)

Yes, call. In most states, I think you can pull the trailer for up to 10 days without a tag, if you have the bill of sale and the title application with you. Same as driving home a car after purchase, but before you can get the tag.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Thanks guys! We already met with the owner and she sent in for a new title. We're just going to haul with our cattle trailer. Safer than sorry, haha.


----------

